# WLan-Kameras anschließen?



## Andy19 (3. August 2011)

*WLan-Kameras anschließen?*

Hallo,

wir wollten an unserem Haus WLan-Kameras, die für den Außenbetrieb geeignet sind anschließen. Die werden aber aber nicht mit den üblichen Recordern angeschlossen, die für die Kabel-Kameras benutzt werden. WLan-Kameras können wohl nur direkt an einem PC betrieben werden. Was wäre da die beste Möglichkeit, wenn der PC (NAS geht das?), den ganzen Tag laufen soll?

Gruß und Danke für die Antworten.
Andy19


----------



## texasman2 (3. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*

Na wenn du WLAN Kameras hast mußt du die sozusagen für den routen einrichten und dann z.B. per NAS oder auf PC die Videos speichern. Leider denke ich mal gibt es durch die vielen WLAN Geräte und Geräte die mit 2.4GHz arbeiten viele störungen. NAS is für die Daueraufzeichnung sinnvoller.


----------



## Andy19 (3. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*

Die Verbindung über einen Router ist klar, aber wie kann man das mit NAS einrichten. Die Überwachungssoftware müsste ja dann dort eigenständig laufen.
Beispiel:
NAS
My Book World Edition II 2 TB?

PC
Wind Top AE2210-G6241W7H?


----------



## KamerSpz (4. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*

Die Software von der Kamera muß das unterstützen. Der mußt du sagen vohin sie speichern sollen.


----------



## Andy19 (4. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*



KamerSpz schrieb:


> Die Software von der Kamera muß das unterstützen. Der mußt du sagen vohin sie speichern sollen.



Die Frage war mehr, ob man auf einem NAS-System die Software installieren kann und ob sie selbstständig läuft ohne eigenständigen PC. Die 2 Variante wäre halt so ein einfacher All-in-One-PC/ Barebone (Festplatte 1 TB?). Es sollte halt ein möglichst platzsparende Variante sein,  die nach Möglichkeit für den 24h Betrieb geeignet ist. Vorschläge?


----------



## Joel-92 (4. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*



Andy19 schrieb:


> Die Frage war mehr, ob man auf einem NAS-System die Software installieren kann und ob sie selbstständig läuft ohne eigenständigen PC. Die 2 Variante wäre halt so ein einfacher All-in-One-PC/ Barebone (Festplatte 1 TB?). Es sollte halt ein möglichst platzsparende Variante sein,  die nach Möglichkeit für den 24h Betrieb geeignet ist. Vorschläge?


 
Da stellst du dir ein günstiges AMD Fusion System zusammen über das die Kameras laufen. 
Das System würde ohne Betriebssystem ca. 250 € kosten. Windows 7 x64 würde für diesen Einsatzzweck gut ausreichen, es muss also kein teures Server Betriebssystem her. 
Die AMD Fusion Systeme sind sehr stromsparend und deshalb auch für den 24/7 Betrieb geeignet.


----------



## Hyper1on (5. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*

Als NAS welches Aufnahmen von Kameras unterstützt fallen mir da die Geräte von Synology ein, die haben in der Benutzeroberfläche eine Funktion für Aufnahmen diverser Kameras mit Livebildern usw.

Als dt. Forum kann ich da Das deutsche Synology Support Forum - Willkommen im Synology Community Forum empfehlen, dort findest du Tipps und Hilfen rund um die Geräte sowie Kompatibilitätslisten für verschiedenen Kameras.


----------



## MasterofDead (8. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*

Du brauchst einen speziellen NAS der halt Kameras mit einbinden kann sonst wird das nix. Und dann mußt du drauf achten das der NAS die Kameras auch kann glaub nich das de bei solchen jede X beliebe Kamera einbinden kannst.


----------



## nur (9. August 2011)

*AW: WLan-Kameras anschließen?*

schau mal nach sowas, dass dürfte was sein für dich?!
*7Links 4in1 WLAN Media-Server mit Printserver & IPCam-Streamer *


----------

